# My 4 - cylinder steam engine



## open (Sep 18, 2013)

New V4 model steam engines
Maybe it needs a large boiler

















Today started with a steam my V4 and found that it needs two kilograms of pressure
[ame]http://youtu.be/L6bVoU_uKmY[/ame]


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice engine. I really like your oiler. Would you by chance have plans for the oiler and photos of the parts.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow!  That's very cool!  Are you going to put it in a boat?

Also, just an observation:  that appears to be a hardwood floor... your wife's going to eat you.


----------



## open (Sep 18, 2013)

Dave Sohlstrom said:


> Very nice engine. I really like your oiler. Would you by chance have plans for the oiler and photos of the parts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



*beer*OK

I'll remember that next time the picture


----------



## open (Sep 18, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Wow!  That's very cool!  Are you going to put it in a boat?
> 
> Also, just an observation:  that appears to be a hardwood floor... your wife's going to eat you.





Ha ha ~ to have a large boilers, I'll put it on the boat.


----------

